# Tes E and Winstrol First Cycle



## needhelpplease (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have been lifting for quit some time, and I think its time to do my first cycle. I was interested in doing a small 6 week cycle of teste and winstrol. I would be starting on week 1 with 1 cc of (200ml/10cc vile), then week 2-5 do 2 cc's, then end with 1 cc. In addition I would be taking 3 10mg winstrol tabs a every day for all 6 weeks.

I was wondering if this would be a good starting cycle and how effective would it be? Also would 30mg of winstrol a day be enough, and will the winstrol help me keep the water retention down?


Thanks a lot guys, I have done a lot of research, but I thought some real people could help me.


----------



## Stu (Oct 5, 2005)

where exactly did you do your research?


----------



## LAM (Oct 5, 2005)

you will not get the most out of long esters by using them for short periods of time. if you only want to run test for 6 weeks then run test prop with EOD injections (not what I would recommend for a first cycle though).

I would run test e at 500 mg/wk for 8-10 weeks.  you can run nolva at 10 mg/ED to help combat bloating.  wouldn't mess with winstrol.  it's very overrated in terms of effects and it will put your HDL cholesterol in the shitter for months.  30 mg of winstol wouldn't be enough anyway, when taken orally the bioavailabilty of winstrol is about 70%.  so your 30 mg is really only 20 mg, which is enough to screw up your lipid profile for months with very little gains to show for it


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you will not get the most out of long esters by using them for short periods of time. if you only want to run test for 6 weeks then run test prop with EOD injections (not what I would recommend for a first cycle though).
> 
> I would run test e at 500 mg/wk for 8-10 weeks.  you can run nolva at 10 mg/ED to help combat bloating.  wouldn't mess with winstrol.  it's very overrated in terms of effects and it will put your HDL cholesterol in the shitter for months.  30 mg of winstol wouldn't be enough anyway, when taken orally the bioavailabilty of winstrol is about 70%.  so your 30 mg is really only 20 mg, which is enough to screw up your lipid profile for months with very little gains to show for it





			
				needhelpplease said:
			
		

> *Im 16**, 155, and 6" 1.5"*
> 
> i have been working out for about 2-3 months using totaly different routines. I am interested in bulking up now and adding mass to my body, rather than toning. I currently rep 130 on bench press and would like to increase that. I focus much more on upper body strength and my lower body is much stronger (proportionally) than my upper body. I was wondering if anyone here could recomond me a workout (3-4 times a week, possibly more), that would bulken me up and allow me to get bigger more quickly then my current workout allows.
> 
> Thanks




*This loser needs to be shot in the head.....go pop a zit JR*


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48541


----------



## needhelpplease (Oct 5, 2005)

Umm..... 

I didnt creat this account, but started using it to talk with bkc, and eventually it became mine. I did not post that. 

Now if you guys could please get over that and help me with my first cycle I would appreciate it.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

needhelpplease said:
			
		

> Umm.....
> 
> I didnt creat this account, but started using it to talk with bkc, and eventually it became mine. I did not post that.
> 
> Now if you guys could please get over that and help me with my first cycle I would appreciate it.


*Please you f-ing Tool*...........................


----------



## needhelpplease (Oct 5, 2005)

Why do you guys all have your panties up in a fucking bunch. I understand you have to be cynical online, but why must you be so cynical that the world becomes one giant piece of shit. If you guys dont want to be helpfull, then thats my problem and I'll go somewhere else but dont be stupid about it and accuse me of stuff that is not relevant to me.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

needhelpplease said:
			
		

> *Im 16*, 155, and 6" 1.5"
> 
> i have been working out for about 2-3 months using totaly different routines. I am interested in bulking up now and adding mass to my body, rather than toning. I currently rep 130 on bench press and would like to increase that. I focus much more on upper body strength and my lower body is much stronger (proportionally) than my upper body. I was wondering if anyone here could recomond me a workout (3-4 times a week, possibly more), that would bulken me up and allow me to get bigger more quickly then my current workout allows.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## needhelpplease (Oct 5, 2005)

You guys are pathetic.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

needhelpplease said:
			
		

> You guys are pathetic.





			
				needhelpplease said:
			
		

> *Im 16*, 155, and 6" 1.5"
> 
> i have been working out for about 2-3 months using totaly different routines. I am interested in bulking up now and adding mass to my body, rather than toning. I currently rep 130 on bench press and would like to increase that. I focus much more on upper body strength and my lower body is much stronger (proportionally) than my upper body. I was wondering if anyone here could recomond me a workout (3-4 times a week, possibly more), that would bulken me up and allow me to get bigger more quickly then my current workout allows.
> 
> Thanks


                           
*
A 16 year old taking roids is the only pathetic thing here*


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48541






http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48541


----------



## needhelpplease (Oct 5, 2005)

Do you not fucking understand what happened? Are you being a fucking idiot on purpose?


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

needhelpplease said:
			
		

> Do you not fucking understand what happened? Are you being a fucking idiot on purpose?


*16 year old baby asking for steroids is the only idiot here!!*


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you will not get the most out of long esters by using them for short periods of time. if you only want to run test for 6 weeks then run test prop with EOD injections (not what I would recommend for a first cycle though).
> 
> I would run test e at 500 mg/wk for 8-10 weeks. you can run nolva at 10 mg/ED to help combat bloating. wouldn't mess with winstrol. it's very overrated in terms of effects and it will put your HDL cholesterol in the shitter for months. 30 mg of winstol wouldn't be enough anyway, when taken orally the bioavailabilty of winstrol is about 70%. so your 30 mg is really only 20 mg, which is enough to screw up your lipid profile for months with very little gains to show for it


*Listen to this POSTER*


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Oct 5, 2005)

Omfg


----------



## musclepump (Oct 5, 2005)

Hilarious thread!


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 5, 2005)

For a first cycle, they're right, Winstrol is a waste, but you should buy a couple more bottles of Test and run 1000mg/ week of Test E for 20-30 weeks.  Stack that with Anadrol 75's, twice daily for the first ten weeks, then take a month off and start again.   Eat about 5000 calories a day during this and you'll  be set


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 5, 2005)

I thought that was blatently sarcastic to even a newbie


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 5, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> For a first cycle, they're right, Winstrol is a waste, but you should buy a couple more bottles of Test and run 1000mg/ week of Test E for 20-30 weeks.  Stack that with Anadrol 75's, twice daily for the first ten weeks, then take a month off and start again.   Eat about 5000 calories a day during this and you'll  be set


LOL, yeah great first cycle. We'll be reading about this guy in the news.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> I thought that was blatently sarcastic to even a newbie


sorry I didn't realize it was a joke.............I deleted my rash and judgmental comment


----------

